# DansGuardian problem after update of ClamAV - SOLVED

## Stator

Today i upgraded my ClamAV to 0.93 and after that i can't start DansGuardian. Before this everything  were fine.

```

server ~ # /etc/init.d/dansguardian restart

 * Starting DansGuardian ...

/usr/sbin/dansguardian: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory               [ !! ]

```

Last edited by Stator on Thu May 22, 2008 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

tHIS MIGHT BE WORTH DOING.T

```

 app-antivirus/clamav-0.93: postinst: WARNING: In 0.92.1, the logic in the scanner limits have been reworked. This results in different command line options to clamscan, different config options to clamd and, overall, a different behaviour. The soname for libclamav has changed in clamav-0.92. If you have upgraded from that or earlier version, it is recommended to run:        revdep-rebuild --library libclamav.so.2 This will fix linking errors caused by this change.

```

----------

## Stator

I have tryed revdep-rebuild --library libclamav.so.2 but it can not compile my version of DansGuardian because it is out of date and out of portage tree. And i can't compile new one eather.

Here is an error

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..   -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -fexceptions -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -MT dansguardian.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dansguardian.Tpo -c -o dansguardian.o dansguardian.cpp

mv -f .deps/SocketArray.Tpo .deps/SocketArray.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..   -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -fexceptions -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -MT clamav.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/clamav.Tpo -c -o clamav.o `test -f 'contentscanners/clamav.cpp' || echo './'`contentscanners/clamav.cpp

mv -f .deps/OptionContainer.Tpo .deps/OptionContainer.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..   -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -fexceptions -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -MT clamdscan.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/clamdscan.Tpo -c -o clamdscan.o `test -f 'contentscanners/clamdscan.cpp' || echo './'`contentscanners/clamdscan.cpp

contentscanners/clamav.cpp: In member function 'virtual int clamavinstance::init(void*)':

contentscanners/clamav.cpp:265: error: 'struct cl_limits' has no member named 'maxratio'

contentscanners/clamav.cpp:266: error: 'struct cl_limits' has no member named 'maxratio'

contentscanners/clamav.cpp:267: error: 'struct cl_limits' has no member named 'maxratio'

make[2]: *** [clamav.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/dansguardian.Tpo .deps/dansguardian.Po

mv -f .deps/clamdscan.Tpo .deps/clamdscan.Po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta/work/dansguardian-2.9.9.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta/work/dansguardian-2.9.9.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta.ebuild, line 70:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta:

 *

 * ERROR: net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta.ebuild, line 70:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/dansguardian-2.9.9.3_beta/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## rev138

I cobbled together an ebuild of 2.9.9.4_beta based off of the 2.9.9.3_beta.ebuild and it works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## Stator

Problem fixed after updating to 2.9.9.4_beta

----------

